# Emperor 400 Problems



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello,

I just aquired two used Emperor 400's. If I could stick them both together, I'd have one great working filter, but between the two of them I'm having some problems. 

The first filter doesn't shoot out water from the pipe that's above the bio-wheels, so the wheels don't turn. It is sucking up water though, so that's good.

The second filter seemed to be working fine, but then it all of a sudden stoped sucking up water :-(. The guy that I got them from said that he had replace the impeller on one of them and that they other's impeller might need to be fixed as well. Would a bad impeller be what's causing the water to not get sucked up in the second filter? 

I'm not the most mechanically inclined person, but I would like to try to fix it (or send them over to my dad to see what he can do...). Are there any other parts that I should replace while I'm at it?

Thanks guys!

*sarah*


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

The impellor is basically the 'water fan' that pulls the water into the pump. They are a common breaking point for older pumps, and are also a cheap part to replace. (couple dollars usually.)


----------



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

Cool, thanks Blixem


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

For the one not turning the bio-wheels, have you taken the spray bars out to make sure they aren't clogged? I have to do that every few months because gunk builds up and plugs some of the holes where the water shoots out.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Orbital said:


> For the one not turning the bio-wheels, have you taken the spray bars out to make sure they aren't clogged? I have to do that every few months because gunk builds up and plugs some of the holes where the water shoots out.


Ye ole pipe cleaners work well for this btw.


----------

